# Camacho Corojo Toro Cigar Review - Great Looks and Good Taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately I dropped this cigar before I smoked it and the wrapper split near the foot. However once it burned past this area there were no prob...

Read the full review here: Camacho Corojo Toro Cigar Review - Great Looks and Good Taste


----------

